# Battlefield 2 freeze ups



## ghostblade122 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi, I've been having problems with battlefield 2. I just bought the complete collection with battlefield 2 , special forces, armored fury and euro force booster packs. Once i installed it i ran the official battlefield 2 game and even when it's just doing the sponsors at the beginning it freezes up every say 15 seconds for like 10 seconds and then comes back and it keeps doing it even during game play and most of the time i can't even play it cause it freezes up and just stops loading. I've restarted my computer many times and still happens. so i updated my graphics driver to see if it helps and it didnt do anything. so i installed the latest patch but it still does the freezing up. also it says it's still version 1.1 when i updated it to 1.41. But in the read me it says that 1.41 is in there. it does the same with special forces also. And i dont have any heating problems cause my computer has really good cooling and it's a really fast computer. I'm running an AMD X2 4400+ dual-core cpu, 2gb ocz platinum memory, x1950 ati 512mb video card and an ok hard drive. So does anyone have the same problem with theres and can anyone help me with this.  Also im running windows xp not vista.


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

You're power supply ?


----------



## ghostblade122 (Jun 17, 2007)

my power supply is 680 watts and i dont kow the company its made by.i can run all my other games like company of heroes and doom 3 and quake 4


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

Hmm.. the only thing i can think off ( had it myself ) .. is spyware, run a spyware and a virus scan on you're pc.
run CCleaner aswell.

I play BF2 aswell and tend to keep my pc as tidy and clean as i can because i know even the slightest bit of spyware can mess you up ingame and lag you down


----------



## ghostblade122 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well i did a virus scan and found some unwanted programs found by mcafee software and removed them. then i did the ccleaner software and then started up battlefield 2 and it still does the freezes. does anyone know what wlse i should do? do u think i should just reinstall the whole thing and see how it goes?


----------



## ghostblade122 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well i did a virus scan and found some unwanted programs found by mcafee software and removed them. then i did the ccleaner software and then started up battlefield 2 and it still does the freezes. does anyone know what wlse i should do? do u think i should just reinstall the whole thing and see how it goes?


----------



## ghostblade122 (Jun 17, 2007)

Well i did a virus scan and found some unwanted programs found by mcafee software and removed them. then i did the ccleaner software and then started up battlefield 2 and it still does the freezes. does anyone know what wlse i should do? do u think i should just reinstall the whole thing and see how it goes?


----------



## crazydutch (Dec 29, 2006)

Do you have that Dual core optimizer you needed for the AMD one's ?
you need to download it


----------



## NeVeRReSt (Feb 11, 2007)

Well I know for a fact that it has nothing to do with any of the patches because it should load up without any of them being installed. 
A full reinstall sounds like the only option .

+ remember to save that patch before reinstall (also i allways install 1.2 upwards when I install BF2) ,each patch sorts out different problem.

hope it was of some help


----------



## El CaNa (Nov 19, 2005)

I've read problems of that sort before somewhere that has to do with the order in which you install the expantions. I think, you must intall them in order of appeareance. First was Special Forces, than Euro Force, and then Armored Fury.


----------



## blaine2521 (Sep 30, 2006)

You wont need to work up on the patches.....You may have just installed a bad patch. When i patched mine i didnt have to patch each version....Where did you get your patch from? I d/l mine from Filecloud..Heres the link....

http://totalbf2.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=295757


----------

